# Couple Racks Of Lamb!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey all, we were able to pick up a couple racks of lamb on the last shopping trip.  We were able to find a good sale as we usually don't get rack of lamb due to the insanely expensive prices.  But we sure enjoy it when we find a sale! 

Anyway, these were frenched...  Seasoned up with some SPOG while the smoker was coming up to temp. 














Smoked these on the GMG with apple pellets at 225* til IT of 132*.  Pulled off, rested for bout 15-20 minutes.  Final IT after the rest was 135*, just perfect for us!  Sliced and plated with some spaghetti squash & asparagus! 







We really enjoyed this, wish we could find it on sale more often. 

Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 25, 2018)

Lamb pops are one of my absolute favorite meals.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2018)

Those look delicious Justin!
What a fantastic looking meal!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Lamb pops are one of my absolute favorite meals.



We really enjoy them!  Going to warm up the leftovers sous vide here in a few minutes.  Thanks for dropping a line & the like!


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 25, 2018)

They look great!

I would cut lamb for my meat case and rarely could I move the lamb breasts.  I was in Canada (Kingston) one time and saw 'stuffed lamb breast' - the cutter took the breast, cut the meat off the ribs almost all the way through, but then flipped the flap over and filled it with ground lamb and tied it up like a roast.  Came back and tried it the next time I got lamb in and sold both of them, and the customers came back and requested more!


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2018)

Justin nice looking plate there,I tried lamb once didn't care for it,I'll have to give a try again it could have been the way it was cooked.Likes
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice looking lamb. We don't eat it on a regular basis, but enjoy it once or twice a year.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 26, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Those look delicious Justin!
> What a fantastic looking meal!
> Al



Thanks Al, appreciate it & the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 2, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> They look great!
> 
> I would cut lamb for my meat case and rarely could I move the lamb breasts.  I was in Canada (Kingston) one time and saw 'stuffed lamb breast' - the cutter took the breast, cut the meat off the ribs almost all the way through, but then flipped the flap over and filled it with ground lamb and tied it up like a roast.  Came back and tried it the next time I got lamb in and sold both of them, and the customers came back and requested more!



Thanks Pops, appreciate ya dropping a line.  That sounds interesting & tasty, I'd sure like to try it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 3, 2018)

tropics said:


> Justin nice looking plate there,I tried lamb once didn't care for it,I'll have to give a try again it could have been the way it was cooked.Likes
> Richie



Hey Richie, thanks...  Yeah, we like it cooked up a couple ways is all!  Leg of lamb & rack of lamb we like smoked!  Steaks & chops we like CI style...  We also do mutton occasionally breaded & fried.  Appreciate the like my friend!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 3, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking lamb. We don't eat it on a regular basis, but enjoy it once or twice a year.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris, yeah we don't eat it often either... more like a treat when we get some.  Appreciate ya dropping a line & the like!


----------

